# Egg still not hatching



## blazinblake (Apr 16, 2013)

My chick still hasn't pip the egg and its day 23 should I try to pip it myself if possible


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Has your temp been stable the entire time ? what temp has it been at ? Even 1 degree low will delay hatch. You could also candle tonight to see if you see internal pips. If you do then carefully put them back in the incubator and let them go a few more days. I would not recommend helping them to pip or hatch. There is a reason they have not done it on their own.


----------

